# OT posts from the SW threads



## ibgeek (Aug 26, 2019)

Lets see if this one gets more traction

*MOD Note: to keep the official software threads on topic of that release's features & bugs, posts from those threads that we previously have deleted for being off topic will now be moved here. So any OT banter can be preserved, but not clog up the information in the SW threads.*


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

I think that's queue'd up for me tonight but I'm out of wifi range til I get home. Will post notes when I install


----------



## ssc8666 (Aug 4, 2018)

Wonder if Moderator can add poll to this thread?


----------



## airbusav8r (Feb 24, 2019)

Model 3, LR Dual Motor, just now receiving this update via LTE @ LAX (California). First time I have ever received a “Connect to WiFi”


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

40.2 confirmed for model 3 downloading it now I haven't found any notes.


----------



## SAronian (Apr 4, 2019)

Just installed on My Model 3 and the full version is listed as 2019.40.2.0 36f8355b356a


----------

